# Hinterbau Wartung



## Kunstflieger (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

berichtet doch mal Bitte Eure Erfahrungen zur Hinterbauwartung.

Wie oft baut Ihr den Hinterbau auseinander ? 
Lagerreiniung ? 
Lager nachfetten ? 
Lagerwechseln ? 
Welches Fett benutzt Ihr ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Oktober 2009)

Welches Modell ?
Ich habe ein Nonius seit 1 Jahr und mach da nix dran ! Gibt keinen Grund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi MarcoFibr,

mir geht es speziel um das Helius FR 09"
Aber wollte mal eine Info haben wie lange die Lager halten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich raus...

Obwohl bald will ich auch mehr FW haben...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Oktober 2009)

Ähh, bei meinem 06er hab ich mich nie drum gekümmert. Und ich hab das Ding auch nicht pfleglich behandelt. Nach 3 Jahren war dann doch ein wenig Spiel im Hinterbau sichtbar. Hab dann mal die Hauptlager gewechselt. Danach wars wieder ok, wenn auch nicht spielfrei. Spiel hats immer noch, stört aber nicht beim fahren, also lass ichs erstmal so und nächsten Winter, nach 5 Jahren werd ich den Hinterbau mal komplett zerlegen, neue Lager und Achsen reinmachen, neuen Dämpfer, Rahmen putzen...

So lang werden die schon noch mitmachen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Oktober 2009)

Wo Spiel ist wirken unzulässige Kräfte und der Mist kann ausschlagen.
Ich würde die betreffenden Lager gleich erneuern.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## chris12 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich durfte bereits nach 2 jahren die hauptlager und die lager der druckstreben meines helius erneuern.

der hinterbau bekam soviel spiel, dass es durch bewegungen am hinterrad deutlich zu sehen war. die seitenkräfte machen dem hinterbau wohl doch mehr zu schaffen als ich dachte.

mit den neuen lagern und achsen ist alles wieder gut.


mein trombone hat im gegenzug 8jahre keine neuen lager nötig gehabt. ob es an der fahrweise oder am material liegt / lag kann ich nicht beurteilen.

gruss
chris

p.s.
nachfetten bringt meiner meinung nach nicht viel. außer, dass es evtl. wieder besser nach außen abdichtet. aber wohl auch nur dann wenn das rad mit dem dampfstrahler gereinigt wird.


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2009)

ich mach gar nix dran. mir kommt aber auch kein dampfstrahler etc. ans rad. mir ist die gefahr viel zu groß, die achspassungen durch die de/montage zu versauen. geht schneller als man meint. bei meinem helius sind die lager 6 jahre spielfrei geblieben, bei rel. harten einsatz.


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Kunstflieger,

Wie oft baut Ihr den Hinterbau auseinander? Ganz auseinander eigentlich nur zum Lagerwechsel. Wenn nötig dazwischen nochmal zum Nachfetten. Die Lagerachsen sitzen sehr stramm. Damit das auch so bleibt presse ich die Achsen nur aus, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.

Lagerreiniung? Wenn Du darauf achtest, dass die Lagerdeckel immer gut gefettet sind kann eigentlich kaum Schmutz oder Wasser ins Lager gelangen. Wenn doch, dann einfach mit WD40 durchspülen oder im Härtefall Bremsenreiniger verwenden. Danach wieder gut fetten.

Lager nachfetten? Bei mir reicht einmal zwischen dem Lagerwechsel. Lagerdeckel öfter mal fetten, damit kein Schmutz oder Wasser an das Lager kommt.

Lagerwechseln? Nach Bedarf. Wenn der Hinterbau leicht Spiel hat, dann kannst Du das durch die Vorspannung der Lagerdeckel wieder minimieren (siehe http://nicolai.net/manuals/index.html) Wenn der Hinterbau anfängt zu knarzen, dann würde ich mir über einen Händler (geht schneller, bei mir dauerte es 24 Stunden - Nicolai ist von privaten Anfragen dieser Art glaube ich ziemlich genervt und lässt sich Zeit) das Werkzeug und die entsprechenden Lager bestellen. Damit ist das kein Problem.

Welches Fett benutzt Ihr? Normales Nabenfett von Shimano.

Wie schon erwähnt solltest Du niemals mit nem Hochdruckstrahler oder einem Dampfstrahler in die Nähe von Lagern kommen!!! Das spült Dir das ganze Fett raus.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.
Grussascha


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

doofe frage: lagerdeckel fetten? einfach fettdrauf schmieren?


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> doofe frage: lagerdeckel fetten? einfach fettdrauf schmieren?



ne, abnehmen und von hinten einen fettwulst draufmachen. dann wieder auf das lager aufsetzen und mit der vorspannschraube zusammziehen. es drückt sich dann das überschüssige fett raus, das wischst du einfach ab. fertig.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe mein heli ja seit frühjahr...in der hoffnung, dass ich nicht nach einem halben jahr `ne wartung durchführen muss. Diese hoffnung hat sich bisher bestätigt 
aber mal als grundsätzliche hilfe für den hobbyschrauber...
wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, war für den tag der offenen tür bei nicolai doch ein workshop angeschlagen "helius-wartung".
gibts davon vielleicht `ne schriftliche zusammenfassung oder `n video online?


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir mal aus dem Nicolai Arciv die ganzen runter geladen und gehe das mal in ruhe durch.
Ich denke das wird zwops auch weiter helfen, ist ja Quasi ein Workshop
Es ist schon mal gut zu hören das Eure lager generel so lange halten. Dann werde ich auch etst mal nur die von " richtig " verwendete Nachfettvariante durchführen. 
Ich hatte sorge das wenn ich nicht jedes Jahr die Lager wechsel irgendwann während der Saison da zu stehen.


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nach 3 Jahren war dann doch ein wenig Spiel im Hinterbau sichtbar. Hab dann mal die Hauptlager gewechselt. Danach wars wieder ok, wenn auch nicht spielfrei. Spiel hats immer noch [...]



Das Spiel der Lager hat nicht unbedingt was mit deren Verschleiß zu tun. Die Lager haben immer etwas Spiel, daher werden sie nach dem Einbau über die Lager-/Vorspanndeckel und Vorspannschrauben/-muttern (Vorspanneinheit) vorgespannt. Das sollte nach Nicolai Anleitung erfolgen (http://nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/14-Lagervorspanneinheit_bearingpreloaddevice_09.pdf).

Es kann durchaus sein, dass das Lager Spiel hat aber noch total OK ist. Dann einfach einmal die Vorspannung überprüfen und ggf. nachbessern.

Grussascha


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Oktober 2009)

Was kostet ein Satz Lager incl. Werkzeug ?


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (14. Oktober 2009)

Und gleich die nächste Frage... 

Wie prüft Ihr denn genau, ob die Lager zu viel Spiel haben? Und wie finde ich herraus, ob die Lagerdeckel nicht schon zu weit vorgespannt sind und nach nicht erfolgter Besserung des Spiels somit die Lager wirklich defekt sind?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank,
David


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Und wie finde ich herraus, ob die Lagerdeckel nicht schon zu weit vorgespannt sind und nach nicht erfolgter Besserung des Spiels somit die Lager wirklich defekt sind?
> 
> Viele Grüße und besten Dank,
> David



Hi David,
wenn du daß wissen willst musst du schon die Stahlachsen ausschlagen/pressen. Bring dein Rad zum Fachhändler, der kann dir das dann sagen 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Oktober 2009)

Äääääh, ein Industrielager (Rillenkugellager) nachfetten? Wer nur durch das Aufbringen von Fett auf den Lagerdeckel das Fett auch in das Lager bekommt, vor dem ziehe ich meinen Hut. Vllt. mal ein paar Tropfen Öl hin und gut is. Aber Fett kriegst du da mit Sicherheit keins rein, da ja die meisten Lager abgedeckt oder hochwertige sogar beidseitig gedichtet sind. Außer das Lager und der Lagersitz haben einen Schmiernippel, dann geht´s...

Ok, als wasserabweisende Dichtung lasse ich mir das vllt. noch eingehen. Aber es reicht schon eine ordentliche Regenfahrt, wo´s ordentlich hinspritzt und das Fett ist futschikado.


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

Öl ist nicht der richtige Weg, das Spühlt die Lager auf Dauer nur aus!

Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe baue ich mein neues AFR mal auseinander und zeige wie es geht


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe baue ich mein neues AFR mal auseinander und zeige wie es geht



Das würde mich auch mal interesieren.
Meine Lager wurden gerade vom Fachhändler "nachgestellt", da sie geringfügiges Spiel aufzeigten.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Äääääh, ein Industrielager (Rillenkugellager) nachfetten? Wer nur durch das Aufbringen von Fett auf den Lagerdeckel das Fett auch in das Lager bekommt, vor dem ziehe ich meinen Hut. Vllt. mal ein paar Tropfen Öl hin und gut is. Aber Fett kriegst du da mit Sicherheit keins rein, da ja die meisten Lager abgedeckt oder hochwertige sogar beidseitig gedichtet sind. Außer das Lager und der Lagersitz haben einen Schmiernippel, dann geht´s...
> 
> Ok, als wasserabweisende Dichtung lasse ich mir das vllt. noch eingehen. Aber es reicht schon eine ordentliche Regenfahrt, wo´s ordentlich hinspritzt und das Fett ist futschikado.



Stimmt so nicht ! Die Abdichtung und ob hochwertig oder nicht hängt von der Bauform der Lager ab. Auch hochwertige Industrielager laufen teilweise beidseitig offen ! Und wofür einen Schmiernippel ??? Wenn die Lager geschmiert werden sollen, bleibt das Lager beidseitig offen zum Abschmieren von außen und wird von außen durch eine externe Dichtung geschützt. Lass bloss die Finger von Öl ! Dann läuft das Lager nach einiger Zeit trocken und dann kannste das schmeißen ! Und nach ner ordentlichen Regenfahrt das Fett weg ????? Einen Tipp: Ich würde keine Handcreme zum Lager fetten nehmen  ! 

Zum Hinterbau : Ich würde erst was machen, wenn die Geschichte anfängt zu wackeln oder die Lager sich trocken anhören bzw. knarzen. Und die Vorspannung lässt sich ev. von außen mittels Drehmomentschlüssel prüfen.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe baue ich mein neues AFR mal auseinander und zeige wie es geht




Hier Regnet es grade Hunde und Katzen deshalb hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht.

Was Braucht man!

von oben nach unten
Innensechskantschlüssel 2,5mm, 4mm
Einpresshilfe Lager
Montagedorn für Igusscheiben und Lager
Montagedorn Achse
und Einpresshilfe Achse

selbst gemacht.





Da es mir zuviel Akt war mein AFR zu zerlegen musste der Hinterbau
meines alten ST herhalten.

Horstlink zerlegt ohne Lager, gefettet.
(Das Fett muss noch verteilt werden damit das Lager besser flutscht)




Lager schon eingepresst! Leider war das Bild wie ich das Lager einpresse sehr unscharf.




Das Lager dann noch fetten, und das Fett verteilen





Jetzt werden die Ketten und die Druckstreben wieder zusammen gesetzt und die Igusscheiben mit dem Dorn in Position gebracht




Nun wird die Achse mit den dafür vorgesehenen Montagedorn
vorsichtig wieder eingepresst




Fett als Dichtmittel drauf, passt!




Zum Schluss noch Vorspanndeckel und Vorspannmutter drauf.
Die Vorspannschraube mit einer 4mm Inbusnuss ca.2-3Nm anlegen




Im Anschluss dann mit einem 2,5 Innensechskantschlüssel kontern, ca. 2-3Nm




Fertig.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## luck01 (16. Oktober 2009)

Guru, 

schöne Anleitung


----------



## PiratPilot (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Guru,

danke für die schöne Bildergeschichte. 
3 Fragen:

Ist der Original Nicolai-Montagedorn auch aus Kunststoff? (Ich habe mir einen aus Stahl gedreht und bin nicht sicher, ob das so eine gute Idee war.)

Hast du mal die Maße deiner beiden Einpresshilfen (für Lager & Achse)?

Kannst du auch eine Bildergeschichte für die Wartung des Hauptlagers (unten hinter dem Innenlager) machen?


----------



## richtig (19. Oktober 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Ist der Original Nicolai-Montagedorn auch aus Kunststoff? (Ich habe mir einen aus Stahl gedreht und bin nicht sicher, ob das so eine gute Idee war.)



Der Originaldorn ist aus Stahl.
grussascha


----------



## PiratPilot (19. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Der Originaldorn ist aus Stahl.
> grussascha



Damit hat sich meine erste Frage erledigt - Danke!


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Maße deiner beiden Einpresshilfen (für Lager & Achse)?



Auspresshilfe Achse, Innendurchmesser 17mm
Auspresshilfe Lager,  Innendurchmesser 22mm




PiratPilot schrieb:


> Kannst du auch eine Bildergeschichte für die Wartung des Hauptlagers (unten hinter dem Innenlager) machen?



Wenn der nächste Lagertausch ansteht werde ich ihn bebildern, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Alle Lagerstellen am Rahmen sind regelmäßig auf Spiel zu prüfen und ggf. gemäß der Montageanleitung nachzustellen. Die Lager sollten zudem in regelmäßigen Intervallen nachgefettet werden. (Abnehmen der Lagerdeckel und einbringen von Fett, Fettwulst unter dem Lagerdeckel) Werden diese Punkte beachtet, halten die Lager problemlos mehrere Jahre. 

Alle Werkzeuge für den Tausch von Lagern und Lagerachsen sollten direkt bei Nicolai bestellt werden. (Preise auf Anfrage) Nur dann ist gewährleistet, dass alle Arbeiten fehlerfrei und gemäß der Montageanleitung ausgeführt werden können.

http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#owner

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

wie  gut das ich nur 2 fette lager habe.


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Oktober 2009)

hoi @ll,

als kleines add-on zur hinterbauwartung würde mich interessieren, wie die erfahrungen der gemeinde zum thema ausgeschlagene dämpferbuchsen sind. wie oft sind beim helius (CC) neue dämpferbuchsen fällig? 

cheers
tom


----------



## richtig (29. Oktober 2009)

das wird dir keiner sagen können. kommt extrem auf deine fahrweise an und wie oft du unterwegs bist. bei meinem helius fr und ca. 5000 km/jahr hab ich in 3 jahren einmal neue buchsen eingepresst - die buchse am umlenkhebel hatte spiel, die andere hab ich gleich mitgemacht.

grussascha


----------



## Bas-t (5. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage zur Hinterbauwartung,....

also ich habe an meinem 08er FR keinerlei fühlbares Spiel im Hinterbau, allerdings knarzt es leicht beim ein-/ausfedern,.... hab den Dämpfer raus um auszuschliessen das es eine Dämpferachse ist,.... 
Angenommen das knarzen kommt vom Lager im Oberrohr des ULH oder des anderen Lagers am ULH (aktustisch dort geortet)... könnte ich die Lagerdeckel "einfach" lösen und im Falle eines nicht ausreichend gefettetem Lager mit Lagerfett nachfetten?

Oder anders gefragt habt ihr schonmal soein knarzen gehabt und maybe ne Idee woran es liegen kann??


MfG Basti

Ps: habe Bosch Hochleistungs-Lager-Fett hier,..sollte doch, wenn, passen oder?

Gruß


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Ja, mein Helius CC knarzt extrem. Vermute sind die Lager in der Druckstrebe die auf der Hohlachse am ULH (untere) hängt, da wo auch der Spacer ist. (Falls das beim FR genauso ist)


----------



## Bas-t (5. Mai 2012)

Ja ist ca gleicher Aufbau....
und die kann ich easy öffnen und gegebenfalls fetten?  GURUUU??


----------



## Bas-t (5. Mai 2012)

Habe grade mal die Lagerdeckel abgenommen und kann nun in die Achse gucken,.. da ist schon son bissl feuchtigkeit und Modder drin...... was soll ich tun?kompl zerlegen und neue Lager einpressen??Geht das so easy?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2012)

Versuchs doch erstmal mit saubermachen, fett rein, Vorspanneinheiten wieder druff und korrekt spannend und mal schauen, wie's dann ist.


----------



## Bas-t (5. Mai 2012)

Hmm,..okay, aber ich sehe ja nur die Achse, also ULH abnehmen, und Achse nach Anleitung raus?


----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte erstmal nur ULH ab, alles wo du drankommst säubern und fetten und wieder zusammenbauen und dann mal schauen. Lager auspressen, naja, wenn du das entsprechende Werkzeug hast, dann kannst du das natürlich auch machen. Dann kann man sich's auch besser anschauen und beurteilen, ob man direkt neue Lager reinmachen sollte.


----------



## Bas-t (6. Mai 2012)

So,..habe die Lager mal freigelegt, und im Handbetrieb keinen "rauen" Lauf verspürt,..also, schön mit hochleistungs-Lagerfett gefettet, alles zusammen gesetzt und tada.... alles (wort wörtlich) wie geschmiert....

Dabeio habe ich gleich alle Lagerdeckel, entlackt und blank poliert!!!Sau geil!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2012)

Mach mal ein Bild von den Deckeln?


----------



## Bas-t (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,..
hier 2 Bilder, sind nicht leicht auf die Schnelle zu fotografieren.....













Als nächstes folgt der 6-Kantkopf der Achse,.... ;-)


Gruß Basti....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2012)

Was ist das für ein Ausfallende?


----------



## Holland (7. Mai 2012)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Als nächstes folgt der 6-Kantkopf der Achse,.... ;-)



Die noch verbliebenen Farbe zeigt, dass Du ihm mit einem suboptimalen Werkzeug langsam aber sicher das Leben aushauchst...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bas-t (7. Mai 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Die noch verbliebenen Farbe zeigt, dass Du ihm mit einem suboptimalen Werkzeug langsam aber sicher das Leben aushauchst...
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Hi,
Das zeigt eher, dass ich angefangen habe, mich aber irgendwann die Lust verlassen hat den Achsenkopf zu entlacken...... alles feinste Handarbeit!!

Hmja, ausfallende, was willsten da hören?.....Ist ne normale (ich glaub) 12mm Schraubachse,....und ich denke der Rest ist standart!??!....

Gruß aus der Nähe von Holland,....


----------

